# Qauntum suspension help?



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm going to be buying an 84' quantum, and in spring id like to either get a full coilover set-up or some lowering/stiffening springs. However I havent been able to find any specific for the car, although i was thing that any mk2 coilovers will due? Im not looking to spend 1000 for coils either probly max of 500$ Let me know
Thanks


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

They do not make coilovers for that car. And no mk2 coilovers will not work... The spindles on quantums/fox/dashers are different. Your best bet is looking up a guy on here called bannedwagon and looking at his build thread on his fox wagon. It's pretty straight forward if you're mechanically inclined and can do some fab work. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks man ill look him up for sure, i knew it was going to be pretty tricky. Im pretty mechanically inclined and have a few people i can go to for some fabrication if need be.
thanks


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Front: Audi 80 typ 81
Rear: Golf/Jetta mk2

Works perfect!


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

Have you done that before, because if that works thats really cool. If you have what did you do with your half sets...Ill buy them haha


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

A friend of me did this to his passat/quantum. I still drive around with a complete set found on ebay.de. 










This is the golden passat from a friend, rear mk2 adjustable springs. front audi typ 81/85 lowering springs. Make sure to use shortened damping for the front suspension!


this was my santana, placed on the set found in germany.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

I haven't done it like bannedwagons, I know a few people who have and they say it works great. I am going a different route with my quantum. Good luck.


----------

